# My Bird That Never Sleeps



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Caught on camera for the first time (in her life) having a snooze.










So was her brother


















I think it was just sleepy time in the room, i'm pretty sure all the fids were sleeping.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i think its the weather!! my lot nap when i take them out to the computer room....but they are out in the warm sun now! finally a windless day today! they are so cute...it still amazes me to think they are brother and sister!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

those are fantastic shots..i love the first one the best


----------



## birdie-beth (Jul 21, 2009)

Aww the first one is a very cute pose! They are all so cute!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Sleepy babies! 

Which brings me to ask, how old's little Elsie & Snickers now?


----------



## Birdlette (Feb 25, 2009)

awwa, sleepy birdies nothing is more comforting than listening to their little beaks grinding contentedly...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Awwwww sleepy birdies  She must be one bouncing baby girl if this is the first time you caught her asleep


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Sleepy babies!
> 
> Which brings me to ask, how old's little Elsie & Snickers now?


They're not so "little" anymore i guess. Snickers is over a year old, and Elsie is 8-9 months.  They'll always be "the children" though.



xxxSpikexxx said:


> Awwwww sleepy birdies  She must be one bouncing baby girl if this is the first time you caught her asleep


She's always been full of energy!! I was shocked to see that i didn't have a single photo of her even as a young baby asleep. When all the other tiels are napping she's usually running around annoying them, or eating. :lol:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i just love sleeping birds


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg, they grow up so quick, especially Snickers. I didn't want to say how old are the older babies now because they still look little! :blush: I can't believe they're over a year old and 8-9 months.

eta: I still remember seeing Snickers as a tiny baby, and Elsie too! where did the time go.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww, they're very cute sleepers!


----------

